# Cracks in the Pavement - think i am going mad!



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, here i am, sensible, grown up 34 year old Naval Officer, in uniform, walking through work, trying not to step on the cracks in the pavement.    

Am i completely insane?!?!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

We should start calling you Monk  xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Eh?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

It's a tv programme about a detective who has ocd - he can't bear to walk on the cracks in the pavement lol! xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

oh i see!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I used to do this when I was little......jumping over the cracks in the pavement cos I thought I'd fall through !  Actually I still avoid them now but mainly cos pavements are so bad that always get a lose one and when it's been raining end up getting big splash of cold, dirty water up my skirt 

Never heard of "monk" though


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Wasnt there a song about steping on cracks? 

Ive heard of monk (hallmark channel)


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Wasn't it Winnie the Pooh? xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes - it was Christopher Robin when he went to London!!

Whenever I walk in a London street,
I'm ever so careful to watch my feet;
And I keep in the squares,
And the masses of bears,
Who wait at the corners all ready to eat
The sillies who tread on the lines of the street
Go back to their lairs,
And I say to them, "Bears,
Just look how I'm walking in all the squares!"

And the little bears growl to each other, "He's mine,
As soon as he's silly and steps on a line."
And some of the bigger bears try to pretend
That they came round the corner to look for a friend;
And they try to pretend that nobody cares
Whether you walk on the lines or squares.
But only the sillies believe their talk;
It's ever so portant how you walk.
And it's ever so jolly to call out, "Bears,
Just watch me walking in all the squares!" 

Omg that takes me back!! 

Although you would think by my age, i wouldn't believe in bears around the corner waiting to eat me?!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

im sat here trying to think of it. Im sure it was a song we sang at first school

gonna bug me now  

Opps sally just posted....that wasnt the one i was thinking of, it was something else


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am 3 years older than you and I still do it!

Sue


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

wasn't it also in the film "as good as it gets" where Jack Nicholson and his dog both try to avoid cracks in pavements ?I loved that film!  

Future Mummy


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I still do it too, although not all the time - it depends on the mood I'm in


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Future Mummy said:


> wasn't it also in the film "as good as it gets" where Jack Nicholson and his dog both try to avoid cracks in pavements ?I loved that film!
> 
> Future Mummy


He was another one with OCD in that film. Loved that film. Monk isn't half bad either.

I still avoid cracks in the paving slabs. I also have a thing about faces on magazine covers. I hate it when they are looking at me. I have to turn them over to the stupid adverts on the back page.

C~x


----------

